# Chocolatey/Sweet Essential Oil blend ideas anyone?



## skyfarms (Oct 14, 2011)

Do any of you experienced essential oil blenders have a recipe or ideas for achieving a chocolatey scent, maybe with mint?  Or just a sweet, nutty scent?  I have a friend who would love a chocolate mint scented soap and I am averse to using fragrance oils to get that result.

This would be for a cold process soap.

Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 14, 2011)

You could try cocoa absolute but it's not cheap.  

You could also try using unrefined cocoa butter plus cocoa powder - you won't get a lot of residual scent, but you might get a little.  I've heard of some people using bakers' unsweetened chocolate in their soap too but again, not much scent is likely to survive saponfication.


----------



## dieSpinne (Oct 14, 2011)

The essential fragrance of _Hoya carnosa tricolor_ is thought by many to smell like chocolate.  Because it is a wax, it is nonsaponifiable and should survive the saponification process.  

That being said, there are those for whom this flower smells NOTHING like chocolate and is thought to be both cloying and musty at the same time (I am one of them).  The addition of small amounts of vanilla tends to overcome the musty smell and brings the entire fragrance back into the realm of pleasant.


----------



## skyfarms (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I would prefer to keep my expenses on this soap to a minimum.  As much as I would LOVE to have some of those pricey eo's and absolutes, I can't justify the expense.

I'd thought about the unrefined cocoa butter, but I already have a bunch of deodorized butter that needs used.  

I have never heard of _Hoya_  I'd have to sniff it myself first.  That is something to look into though.

When would I add the melted chocolate and/or cocoa powder?  After trace?

Any more sweet eo blends to try to?  I wondered if something with Peru Balsam or Anise might work?

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

skyfarms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would prefer to keep my expenses on this soap to a minimum.  As much as I would LOVE to have some of those pricey eo's and absolutes, I can't justify the expense.
> 
> I'd thought about the unrefined cocoa butter, but I already have a bunch of deodorized butter that needs used.
> 
> ...



I LOVE how anise smells, it reminds me of candy. So yes, I think it would work. What about adding cardamom powder or soaking your oils in cardamom pods? It also has a nice food/candy smell. Although not chocolate, still yummy....


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2011)

You can add the cocoa at trace. I made a cocoa bar that did smell great when it was done but I used a lot of cocoa. The lather was brown. Maybe between 1 and 2 tbsp of powder ppo.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 14, 2011)

TikiBarSoap said:
			
		

> I LOVE how anise smells, it reminds me of candy. So yes, I think it would work. What about adding cardamom powder or soaking your oils in cardamom pods? It also has a nice food/candy smell. Although not chocolate, still yummy....



I've tried this with cardamom; the scent does not survive saponification unfortunately, you need the EO which is $$

I'm thinking maybe some peru balsam, a touch of cassia, a hint of black pepper, basically vanilla and spice notes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> TikiBarSoap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That sucks. I was thinking it would work but guess not. Your above blend sounds like it would smell divine. I love cassia and peru balsam. What does the black pepper smell like?


----------

